# Guarani: juepete



## serena88

¡Hola!

¿Cómo se puede traducir la exclamación "juepete" al italiano? Creo que expresa sorpresa... ¿Significa jueputa=hijeputa?

Este contexto es un ejemplo:

-Voy a ver a mi mujer que está en la carcel.
-¡Ay..., juepete! ¿Mató a algiuen? 

Gracias


----------



## kreiner

No me suena nada. ¿De dónde es el texto?


----------



## 0scar

¡Juepete! es una expresión de sorpresa en guaraní, no en castellano.


----------



## Geviert

Con la traducción de _juepete _(castellano o guaraní que sea) no se puede expresar sorpresa.


----------



## zullym

Tengo un diccionario Guaraní-Español y allí la palabra _juepete _no existe.


----------



## ursu-lab

In spagnolo si usa "jopeta" per esprimere sorpresa, che comunque non viene da "hijo de puta" ma sarebbe una versione simpatica e anche infantile di "joder". Come "capperi!" in italiano.


----------



## serena88

Si era guaraní e non castigliano, scusate non l'ho scritto... Forse "capperi" è la soluzione migliore, anche se probabilmente lasciarlo in guaraní non sarebbe male, dato che non ha un significato profondo importante per la comprensione del testo... Grazie a tutti


----------

